# Thinkpad T42 Network Controller Driver



## Ahmed_B (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi, I'm having the exact same problem that T42 had in their post on the 10th of August 2009. I rebuilt my IBM Thinkpad T42 and cannot get the wireless to work even after dowloading practically every driver on the Lenovo site. In the Device Manager the Network Controller has the dreaded yellow question mark against it. The name in device manager is as follows:
*PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1043&SUBSYS_25518086&REV_04\4&39A85202&0&10F0*
I tried the driver link you gave T42 but it didnt work, i guess mine isnt Intel. 

Anyway, please help... I'm going absolutely nuts here trying to resolve this.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you have the intel according to pci database info 
0x1043 Chip Number: 82801 
Chip Description: Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2100 LAN Card Driver 
Notes: 3B Mini PCI Adapter, Dell Inspiron (also used in Sony Vaios) and Also in ASUS A2500H as Wireless the driver is here http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-55386.html


----------



## Ahmed_B (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response.

I downloaded practically everything with XP against it on this site before i wrote to you guys. No luck. Which specific file(s) should I download.. I'm pretty sure I will have downloaded them?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the info is in the last post


----------

